# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Иллюзия счастья в материальном мире

## Mihail (psevdonim)

Харе Кришна!

Наша сиддханта говорит, что в этом материальном мире нету настоящего счастья. Мне понятны страдания на этой планете. Старость, болезни, тяжелая карма в Кали-югу. Но какие страдания могут быть у Брахмы или у тех, кто немного ниже его положения?

Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По сравнению с нами Брахма велик и почти совершенен. Но по отношению к Кришне он - обусловленная душа. Понятно, что он не страдает так как грешники в аду, но все познается в сравнении. Инвалиду, прикованному к постели, наша жизнь кажется совершенством, а наши страдания - несущественными по сравнению с теми страданиями, которые испытывает он.

----------

